# Athens, GA Herf -- a.k.a. AGA Herf



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Date: March 14th

Time: 6pm

Location: Corner of Broad and College (linky; UGA's North Campus)

What we'll do: Uh ... eat dinner and then herf it up for a bit. What else would we do, silly???

Explanation: So I'm heading out there to find an apartment for next year (moving to Athens for a job at UGA). Tech-ninja (Stewart) and I have been talking about getting together and we thought, what the heck, let's open it up and see if anyone will bite. We're going to meet at Broad and College (a prominent intersection in Athens) and go find a place to eat. We'll either stay there to smoke or go find a bar to light up. As a result, you must be 21 to participate. Sorry 18 year-olds.

Any questions, post here. If you're gonna come, post here. If you're _*cool*_, post here! 

~Darrel


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Any questions, post here. If you're gonna come, post here. If you're _*cool*_, post here!
> 
> ~Darrel


I am coming and I am _*cool*_. Do I need to post once for each?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I am coming and I am _*cool*_. Do I need to post once for each?


You'd better ... just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, this is my cool post.

How _you_ doin?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> You'd better ..._* just to be on the safe side*_.


Spoken like a true "condom dude"

:r


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Guys. Went to school in Athens and love getting back up there. This is on my calendar. If work doesn't screw it up I will be there.:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

GhostDawg said:


> Hi Guys. Went to school in Athens and love getting back up there. This is on my calendar. If work doesn't screw it up I will be there.:ss


Sweet! Fingers are crossed.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in Jefferson, but sounds like a cool outing. Non UGA fans welcome? There is some good eats around Broad!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I am in Jefferson, but sounds like a cool outing. Non UGA fans welcome? There is some good eats around Broad!


Of course non-UGA fans are welcome ... but that doesn't mean you won't get taunted and/or have to pay a Bulldawg tax.  Just kidding. Only requirements are (1) you like smoking cigars with other people and (2) you're at least 21 years old. Other than that, don't care who you root for, what your "sign" is, etc.

~d. :ss p


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I am in Jefferson, but sounds like a cool outing. Non UGA fans welcome? There is some good eats around Broad!


Wait a second ...

... you're not an Auburn fan, are you?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Try again baby! My blood runs Gold and White. I lived in Athens for a few years and will probably finish at UGA. I live in Dawg Nation . Even though I am a Tech fan, I am an avid cigar fan and also a fan of the UGA ladies. I would be more than happy to take a few off of you guys' hands!:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

"Gold and white" -- so you really like sequins?  Since you're a fan of cigars, I guess you can come.  :ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I love cigars, just not Dawg rockets.:r 

In all seriousness, most of my family are UGA fans, except me and my father. I have great respect for the GT/UGA rivalry, at least other than the past six years w/ Reggie Ball at the helm. Loved living in Athens and am sure a good time will be had down there. Keep me updated on the plans. Thanks.:al :ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> "Gold and white" -- so you really like sequins?  Since you're a fan of cigars, I guess you can come.


I am sure we will have some fun with this subject as well:bx . Maybe just steal your women and :z . All in good fun man.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Count me in, although 6:00pm is a little early, I probably won't get there until 7 or so.
And since my daughter just graduated and left there, I won't feel so bad sitting around with the rest of ya.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

According to Mapquest it's a 5 hour drive or 285.52 miles. Maybe I can talk Mikey202 into a road trip. :ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> According to Mapquest it's a 5 hour drive or 285.52 miles. Maybe I can talk Mikey202 into a road trip. :ss


Cool, I'll bring the grill! We can have BBQ'd gator.!lol
J/k.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Wait a second ...
> 
> ... you're not an Auburn fan, are you?


You say it as if it was a bad thing.... WAR DAMN EAGLE!:fu :u :gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> You say it as if it was a bad thing.... WAR DAMN EAGLE!:fu :u :gn


:r :r

I have no investment yet ... just heard there was a bit of a rivalry.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

The Professor said:


> :r :r
> 
> I have no investment yet ... just heard there was a bit of a rivalry.


It is the oldest rivalry in the South, sadly Georgia did win the last meeting.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

What's the good word?

TO HELL WITH GEORGIA!!!


And to hell with you guys going to a bar. I won't be 21 until the end of May, or else I'd be all over this.

You guys have fun.

And I hate you all.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> What's the good word?
> 
> TO HELL WITH GEORGIA!!!
> 
> ...


If it ain't the good word, KICK YOUR DAWG!!!!

I will retain my dawg kicking while at the UGA Herf. Glad we got some wrambling wreck around CS.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Since we're a little over a week away, I want to make sure that I know who all is definitely coming. Here's the list as far as I can tell:

*Definitely*
The Professor
tech-ninja
LORD PUFFER
discdog (after 7pm)

*Maybe*
GhostDawg
mike32312

Does this sound right? I'm going to start looking for places to eat and smoke -- ideally a place where we can do both. If you have a recommendation, let me know here or via PM. If we can narrow it down to a place before the herf day (March 14th), then we can just meet there instead of on a street corner. :r

Also, let's figure out what we look like so it's easier to actually find each other and smoke together. I'll start:

(PS, my hand isn't as freakishly big as it seems in that picture.)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just checked the weather report for 3/14: high of 73.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Also, let's figure out what we look like so it's easier to actually find each other and smoke together.


I can be seen here

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=702889&postcount=94

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=747214&postcount=156

Getting closer!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Closer, indeed ... and the weather is holding steady at 72 and sunny! Hopefully it remains so nice as the day approaches. It'll give us a tropical feeling for some tropical smokes. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

First the bad news: Athens, GA went non-smoking recently.

The good news: anyplace with outdoor seating will still allow smoking.

Given those things, I called up a place I remember from when I visited in January. It's called "Athens Steam Co. Pub" and is in the Foundry Park Inn complex (right on the edge of downtown). Here's a website: http://www.foundryparkinn.com/pub/index.cfm

They'll be having live music and 1/2-priced wine; but know from experience that they brew a good beer there, too. The downside is that it's a $5 cover. But they've got good outside seating (with heaters if it gets too cold, which it won't) and allow cigar smoking.

Let me know what you think ... and I'll also keep looking for other places.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Well ... my resources are tapped. I've called around and found one other place with outdoor seating. Tavern at the Arch has "three small tables" outside, which probably isn't the best for herfin' it up. Given that I've seen the Athens Steam Co. Pub and remember the seating being good, I'd be inclined to say "let's do it" despite the cover. Happy hour lasts until 7pm, so we can make some of our money back that way, too. 

What do ya think???


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> First the bad news: Athens, GA went non-smoking recently.
> 
> The good news: anyplace with outdoor seating will still allow smoking.
> 
> ...


Good choice on this one. One of my favorite pubs when I lived in Athens. Worth a 5.00 cover. Let me know as this will sound good.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> What do ya think???


sounds great to me!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ya'll should go see My Morning Jacket at the 40-Watt tomorrow night. Kick Ass band.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Ya'll should go see My Morning Jacket at the 40-Watt tomorrow night. Kick Ass band.


They *are* kick-ass ... unfortunately, the herf isn't until next Wednesday.  We'll have to smoke extra cigars, instead! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Weather update....

Scattered thunderstorms possible. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the low 50s. (Source: weather.com)

So long as those thunderstorms stay *away*, we'll be golden. :ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay folks, just got back from Athens, the only place that I could find that would accomodate cigar smokers and had a covered patio was the "Blind Pig Tavern". It is also screened & heated, so if the weather turns on us, we are still in good shape.
Address is: 485 Baldwin Street Phone #: (706) 548-3442

The only downside is that Wed. is trivia nite, so it may be crowded.

I went to nine other places, they either didn't want multiple cigar smokers,didn't have a suitable place for inclement weather, or didn't stay open later than 9pm.

What do you guys think? By the way, I did eat there, they do have a full menu and bar with pretty good sports bar type food.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

discdog said:


> Okay folks, just got back from Athens, the only place that I could find that would accomodate cigar smokers and had a covered patio was the "Blind Pig Tavern". It is also screened & heated, so if the weather turns on us, we are still in good shape.
> Address is: 485 Baldwin Street Phone #: (706) 548-3442


Thanks for doing so much leg-work, Brother! I just got off the phone with discdog and this sounds like the place for us. Since it's spring break, it probably won't be too crowded; but tech-ninja and I will be there at 6pm, so that'll help ensure a good table. This place will work better than the previous option because (1) there's no cover charge and (2) the patio is covered, which will protect us is it decides to rain (and it might).

Let's just plan on meeting there, at the *Blind Pig Tavern* (link for Google Maps). I'm really looking forward to meeting all y'all and herfin' it up!!! :ss :ss :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

You da man, Bob! Thanks for finding that. I am soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Getting ready to board my plane to GA!!! WOOT!!!!!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

If anyone needs help with finding the Blind Pig, let me know. I lived under the bar table at the pig for a while.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Man, did the clocks stop working? Seems like 4:00 is never gonna get here so I can head east!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I hate that I'm going to miss this one! Lots of people out of the office this week, so I'm stuck here until 6pm. I'll catch you guys at the next one.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sittin' at Jittery Joes in 5 Points at the moment ... getting ready to head downtown. See all y'all soonish!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a great time meeting/seeing you guys. Stewart, sorry you're gonna miss the Blue Havana II event Friday, Daryl, when you get settled in, give me a call & we'll run over to Jim's place. And don't forget to stop by to pick up your stuff on your way home Friday.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

We want pictures!!!!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

They are coming, Tech-ninja has some interesting ones. Spooble, you were missed.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Well we had a great time. Sat around for about 4 hours just talking. Here are some pics

Darrel




Bob


Stewart


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, that is a CAO Vision. Bob hooked us up with one. I was sad to see the ash let go.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh - Darrel is smoking a 06 RASS and later smoked a Pepin blue label

Bob smoked a LFD Ligero Lancero and a Fonseca Cadette (nc)

I smoked the CAO Vision and a 91 La Corona Panetella.

Thanks guys! It was a great time!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

That's just like Stu to drop his ash all up on the table!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> That's just like Stu to drop his ash all up on the table!


He's a messy herfer, isn't he? That man gets into his stogies! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

It was AWESOME. Thanks for the great time, guys. After that Pepin Blue I can safely say that ... well ... I think I'm a Pepin whore. I vote that cigar the "NC Tasting Most Like an ISOM." Thanks for that cigar, Bob. And thanks for the RASS and others, Stewart. Mmmmmm ... RASS and Pepin. :dr Sorry. Still thinking about them.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The saga continues. Discdog bombed the hell out of me today:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71759


----------

